# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Başdanışman,Vatandaş,Yazar Oktan Keleş (04 Haziran 2013 tarihli yazı) Başdanışma

## anau

*Başdanışman,Vatandaş,Yazar Oktan Keleş* (04 Haziran 2013 tarihli yazı) 
*Başdanışman* *Oktan Keleş:* 

Son yaşadığımız olaylarla ilgili olarak, yazı başlığına sadık, üç ayrı yorum ve analiz yazısı kaleme aldım.  On Altı Yıldız takipçileri bilir, bugün yaşadıklarımızın hiçbiri bizler için sürpriz değil. Çok önceden yazıp çizdiğimiz, âcizane uyardığımız, kısmen de kamuoyuyla paylaştığımız bilgilerin zuhurudur. Bu küçük açıklamayı bizim dediğimiz nasılda çıktı, gördünüz mü? cihetinden algılamayın lütfen. On Altı Yıldız takipçileri zaten konuyu nasıl algılayacağını iyi bilirler. Bu küçük hatırlatmayı; bizleri takip eden ve her geçen gün çığ gibi büyüyen yeni takipçiler için, yanlış anlaşılmamak adına yapıyorum. Zira sadece ehillerle paylaşıp da birçok konuda gerçekleşen istihbaratlarımızın yanında, yine bir çok "nokta bilgi ve istihbaratları" da kamuoyuyla zaten paylaştık. Kısacası bizi bilen biliyor!  
İstanbulun siluetini bozacaklar diyerek yazdığımda, üstelik resimlerini dahi çizdiğimde yıl 2006 idi. İstanbulu; avmne, stancitiye çevirecekler diye yazdığım hala kitaplarımda duruyor. Yine Suriye ve Esadın meselesini kitabımda yazdığımda yıl yine 2006 idi. Daha sonra Kod Çukur isimli makalemde Kaddafiyi çukurda yakalayacaklar diye yazdığım ve nasıl yakalandığı da arşivlerde duruyor. Bunları referans göstermem şunun için; gelişi güzel paylaşımlar/bilgiler/istihbaratlar yapmadığımızı vurgulamak ve yazacağım bu yazıya yararlı olacağındandır. Yoksa bundan sonra olacaklar da bizim için sürpriz değildir. Kısacası yazılarımız arşivde duruyor tarihleri ile beraber. Bugün olanları yazdık çizdik, gerekmedikçe bazılarının üfürdüğü gibi her olan hadiseye yazı yazmak, kolay ve gereksizdir, zaten yazılarımız uzun vadedeki planları kapsamaktadır. 2 hafta zamanım olsa, bir kitapçık halinde yazılabilecek bilgiler mevcut ama bizim işimiz o değil. Yani sadece kitaba yönelik çalışma Bunlar gaybı bilmek değildir. Küresel sistemi bilmekle alakalıdır. Burada kastettiğim küresel sistem; derinlemesine, kurulduğu günden bugüne süregelen beşeri küresel sistemden bahsediyorum.  
Şimdi yazıya geçelim, neden üç başlık seçtim; *Başdanışman, Vatandaş, Yazar Oktan Keleş*. Bildiğiniz gibi Türkiyenin en köklü partilerinden birinin Genel Başkanının resmi olarak Başdanışmanlığı yaptım. Halihazırda üst düzey danışmanlıklarım da devam etmektedir. Bunu şundan dolayı hatırlatıyorum, başdanışmanlığın ve danışmanlığın ne olduğunu âcizane bildiğimi, yazacaklarımı bu fakiri tanımayanlar için,sen ne anlarsın bu işlerden deyip hadi canım demesinler diye bir hatırlatmadan ibarettir. Çoğu kişinin bildiği bir konuyu da burada yine hatırlatayım; zamanında bu fakire Başbakana da danışman yapalım teklifi geldiğinde, nazikçe bir başka gönülbağım olan (siyasi anlamda değil) Genel Başkanl'a olduğumu söyleyip, kabul etmemiştim. Başdanışmanlık müessesi Genel Başkana en yakın olan ve Genel Başkanın istişare ettiği bir makamdır. Devamlı araştıran, rapor tutan, gerektiğinde halkın içinde olan kişidir başdanışman. Danışmanlık alanına göre; reel, psikolojik ve sosyolojik verileri kriter haline getiren, dünya sistemini bilen, ciddi, sorumluluğu olan bir müessesedir Başdanışmanlık. Dalkavukluktan kesinlikle uzak olması gereken bir makamdır. Zira Genel Başkana nazı geçecek kadar yakındır. Bu yakınlığı kötüye kullanmaması gerekir. Usulünce doğruyu söyleyecek, yaptığı hizmetin bekası için her zaman yol gösterici olacaktır Başdanışman.  Şimdi ben bu son yaşanan Gezi Parkı hadiseleri ile ilgili olarak; o gün Başbakanın Başdanışmanı olsaydım, nasıl rapor yazar, nazım kadar kendi fikrimin ötesinde sözlü olarak neler söylerdim:  Sayın Başbakanım, dış politikamız malumu aliniz, çökmüş durumda. Suriye meselesinde maalesef dışişleri ve izlenen tüm politika, ülkeyi batağa sürüklüyor. İzlediğimiz bu yanlış politika, bizi de maalesef çok yıpratıyor, halkın gözünde itibar kaybına uğruyoruz. Dinsel, mezhepsel söylemlerle kutuplaşmayı sağlamak, aslında bize oy veren tabanımızın bir kısmının gururunu okşasa da diğer oy alacağımız kesimleri bizden uzaklaştırmaktadır. Bize oy verenlerinse, bazı parametrelerin kötü gitmesi durumunda, bizden oylarını çekmesi, siyaset biliminin yanılmaz tecrübesidir. Yani karşı tarafın oy verme olasılığını yok ederek, sadece şu andaki oy potansiyeline oynamak, politik olarak risklidir efendim ve yanlıştır. Efendim, yüzde elli dediğimiz oy potansiyeli için yapılan politika, sizi Türkiyenin değil, bir kesimin Başbakanı algılamasına sokar ki, bu algılama ise çok yanlıştır.  Küresel güçlerin, Ortadoğu ve yeni stratejileri doğrultusunda önünüze koydukları plan ve direktifleri, bu millete anlatamayacağımız için, biz de bu metininin uygulanabilir halini PKK terörünü sonlandırma projesi adı altında müttefikimizin kısmi desteği ile uygulamaya koyduk. Ancak tabanımız dahil kamuoyu bundan çok rahatsız oldu.  Yaptığımız gizli görüşmeler deşifre oldu artık. Bu kadar deşifre olan plan, şeffaflık argümanıyla zor yürür. Sayın Bülent Arınç Beyin sosyal paylaşım sitelerinde yayınlanan 6 saniyelik konuşması (Biz teröristle, örgütle pazarlık yapacak kadar namussuz ve ahlaksızlardan değiliz. ) sözleri izlenme rekorları kırıyor. Çok zor durumdayız. İstifaya çağırmaları kozu ellerindedir ve bu durum onlara psikolojik üstünlük sağlamaktadır. Efendim, Suriye meselesinde uçağımız düşürüldü, Cilvegözünde ve Reyhanlıda Cumhuriyet tarihinin en büyük kayıpları oldu. Maalesef zalim Esad söylemleri ile bu vahim olayın üstünü örtemeyiz. Kamuoyu rahatsız. Devlet otoritesi; iç ve dış anlamda caydırıcılığı, her söylemde artık tartışılır hale geldi. Siyasi lider vasfınızı belki değil, ama "devlet adamı" kimliğiniz sorgulanır hale geldi efendim.  Reyhanlı gezisine ilk gün gitmemeniz doğruydu efendim, bu güvenlik açısından önemliydi. *Ancak ABD gezinizden önce mutlaka oraya gitmeniz gerekirdi.* Bu kamuoyunda siyasi rakiplerimizce gollük bir pas oldu, hem de penaltı. Özür dilerim efendim latife yaptım. İngiliz Başbakanı bir askerin Londra sokağında öldürülmesi üzerine yurtdışı temasını yarıda kesip, ülkesine döndü. Bizde 52 kişi -resmi kayıtlarda- vatandaşımız gitti. Üstelik siz ülkenizdeydiniz yani yurt içindeyken kalkıp, ABDye gittiniz. Efendim bu çok kötü bir imaj oldu, bunu bize karşı kullanacaklardır.  Yaptığımız anketlerde önde görünüyoruz ama malumu aliniz, bu şirketler, bizle çalıştıklarından dolayı, bizi bir hayli pohpohluyorlar. Bu anket verilerine dayanarak değil de, tarafsız anket ve halkın sessiz fikrine göre hareket etsek daha iyi olur. PKK ile BDP ile olan sizlerin diyalogu iş deşifre olduktan sonra; mecburen görüşüyoruz, görüşürüz demenizden sonra gerçek anketlerde fark- soru biçimine göre çoklu değişkenleri de dikkate alsak iyi olur. (Efendim anketlerde şöyle soruyoruz: "Terörün bitmesini ister misiniz?" Buna cevap, yüzde yüz, "evet" diyor ama şöyle sorsak soruyu: "Terörün bu şekilde bitirilmesini ister misiniz?" Acaba cevap ne olurdu?) İstanbul aşığı Başbakan, imajınız oldukça sarsıldı efendim. İstanbulun siluetli konusunda meczup mudur nedir, Oktan Keleş diye bir yazar, 2006 yılında İstanbulun siluetini bozacaklar, planlar var demiş resmini de çizmiş. Atmış mı tutturmuş mu, aptala malum mu olmuş bilinmez. Gerçektende tam oradan iki gökdelen, sizde biliyorsunuz, yakın arkadaşınızın binaları yükseldi. Tüm gazeteler bunu konu etti. Hele Milli Gazete; ilk sayfasının ve iç sayfasının tamamını Oktan Keleşin siluet haberine ayırdı. Sıkıştık efendim, İstanbul aşığı imajınız, iki binaya değişilir mi? Bunların hukuksal anlamında yıkılması için söylem ve girişimlerde bulunsanız.  Efendim, Gezi Parkı tepkilerine karşı tavrınız gerilimi arttırıcı olmasa. Araştırdım, gördüm ki orada, halk çoğunlukta, bu çok tehlikeli bir durum.Gösterilerde marjinal gruplar var demeniz -adı üzerinde onlar zaten marjinal- savunmanız pek inandırıcı gelmez efendim. Zira halkın tüm kesimi; yaşlısı, genci, teyzesi sokakta. Üstelik onlara da marjinal grup derseniz, rencide olurlar, bu da içlerindeki yönlendirici unsurların tam da istediği şeydir. Efendim hele *Çapulcu* terimini hiç kullanmayın. *Çapulcu* teriminin Türkiyedeki sosyopskolojik algılaması PKK için kullanılan terim olmasıdır. Bu halk, bunu hakaret sayar, onur meselesi yapıp, daha da -haklı olarak- tahrik olur.  Efendim, bir de "bu olayları CHP organize ediyor," demeniz, reel akılda karşılık bulmaz. Halk derki, CHP bu kadar becerikli olsa, yani her vilayette bu kadar gösteri organize edecek maharette olsa, bunlar iktidar olurdu. Bu çok inandırıcı değil efendim. Oradaki çoğunluk maalesef özür diliyorum ama bize nefrete dönüşmüş bir halk hareketi. Allah korusun, gizli servislere çok açık provokasyon alanı mevcut. Yüzde elliyi evde zor tutuyoruz demek çok yanlış efendim. Maazallah, AKP binaları taransa veya diğer gurupların yoğunlukta olduğu yerler, bizi önü alınmaz sonuçlara götürür. Efendim gerilim politikası ülkenin hele bu konjonktürde büyük sıkıntılara sokar ki, sonuçları sizi etkiler.  Efendim, bir milyon kişide ben toplarım dediğinizde keşke sözünüze AKP Genel Başkanı olarak cümlesini ekleseydiniz. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı bunu derse; kutuplaşmış diğer tarafa, yok edici, meydan okuma, tehdit kabul edilir ki bu da halkta artık Başbakanın meşrutiyeti kalmamıştır algısı yaratır ve şöyle düşünür: Ben çok endişeliyim. Çünkü sadece kendi taraftarlarının başbakanı ve onlar adına savaşa hazır bir başbakan var. Bende kendi meşru müdafaa hakkımı ilan ederim. Zira yakın geçmişte, sağ-sol olayları bu söylemlerle patlamıştı. Bu yüzden hukuken sizi zor durumda bırakabilirler ve yine bu cümleler vatandaşta antipati oluşturur. Çünkü 12 Eylül nesli, yani o günlerden geçmiş, o günleri görmüş insanlar hala aktif politikada ve hayattalar. Anılar, tedirginlikle birleşirse çok aleyhimize olur. Efendim halkın demokratik hakkına saygı göstermek mecburiyettir. Bülent Arınç Bey Bende zulüm görseydin *Dağa Çıkarım*. demişti. Bu halk dağa değil, meydanlara çıkıyor, bunu kullanırlar. Sayın Başbakanım, Arap baharı imajı ülkemizi zedeledi, lütfen gerilimi düşürelim, bu sefer ki, tencere tava aynı ama hava aynı hava değil gibi geldi bana.  Birde alkol düzenlenmesinde dinin emri dediniz, çıkar bir molla derki, bu bir küfürdür. İslam dininde gece 10dan sonra içki almak diye bir şey yoktur. Bu fıkıhen küfürdür. *İçki külliyen haramdır.* Birde bu algıyla uğraşmayalım. Ha bu arada, kabinede, sizin deyiminizle; akşamcı, alkolik, üstelik bazı kanunların altında imzası olan bir bakan varsa, bunu bize karşı çok kötü kullanırlar efendim. Efendim birde 3. Köprüye hiç kimsenin itiraz edemeyeceği, herkesin üzerinde birleşeceği, polemik konusu etmeyeceği bir isim önersem; Osmanlı coğrafyasını, mimarisi ile ilmek ilmek tapu senedi yapan, Mimar Sinan olsa. Tabi siz bilirsiniz. Saygılar efendim.  İyi danışman için daha verilecek çok örnek var ama bu kadar yeter, arayıp bulsunlar*.*  *Kötü bir danışman, istikbal bekleyen, menfaat bekleyen, dalkavuk bir danışman ise herhalde şöyle derdi:*  Sayın Başbakanım müthişsiniz, çok iyi dediniz, anketler zaten bu soytarıların aciz, acınacak hallerini ortaya koyuyor. Efendim halkımız arkanızda, sabırsızlanıyor. Hatta bazı yazar ve halk size mehdi gözüyle bile bakıyor. Bu halk sizi Menderes gibi Özal gibi yedirmez, gerçi onları yedirdi ama Bu halk aynı değil efendim, sizinle gurur duyuyorum. Osmanlı padişahı gibisiniz hem de Yavuz gibi. Allah nazarlardan saklasın. Efendim Taksimi düşünmeyin, Fasa giderken nasıl olsa Muammer Güler Beye ben gelene kadar bu işi bitir, göreyim seni, sana güveniyorum dediniz, tam yetki de verdiniz. Onun için vereceğiniz beyanatlarda; tencere tava aynı hava deyin gitsin. Baktık olmuyor, Emniyet işini yapamadı. deriz, olur biter efendim.   Kötü danışmana örneği siz çoğaltın  *Vatandaş Oktan Keleş:* Milli manevi hassasiyeti olan vatandaşlardan biri olarak, kağıt üzerinde demokratik hukuk devletinde olmamızın ve hertürlü vatandaşlık görevimi yerine getirdiğimin rahatlığı ile hakkım olan yorumum:  Sayın Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, seni sevmiyorum. Çünkü bana çapulcu diyorsun, yani halkına. Seni İslami bilirdik, 15 sene önce; Erdoğan, NATOyu, ABDyi Müslüman ülkelere müdahale için çağıran biridir. deseler kimse inanmazdı. 2 milyon Müslümanın katili ve tecavüzcüsü olan ABD askerleri için: "Dua ediyorum, sağ salim eve dönsünler dediniz. Bebek katili ve çapulcularla ile şeref sözcükleriyle güven verip, iş meydana çıkınca görüşür, görüşürüm dediniz. NATOnun Libyada ne işi var? dediniz, iki gün sonra; NATOnun orada bulunması gerektiğini söylediniz. One Minute fatihi ilan edildiniz ama sonra ben onu Sayın Perese değil, moderatöre söyledim. dediniz. Mayınlı arazileri İsrail şirketine vermeye kalktınız. Mavi Marmara olayında vatandaşlarımızın hakkını başka şeylere alet ettiniz. İslam coğrafyasında, mezhepsel kutuplaşmalara taraf oldunuz. Millete muameleniz için Yunustan bahsettiniz ama hoş görü yoksunu, kibir tablosu çizdiniz. Ha bu benim fikrim değil, size Firavun diyen Numan Kurtulmuşu yardımcınız yaptınız. Dolayısıyla sizin deyiminizle, aynası iştir kişinin. Bu şahısta, Firavun dediği birine, herşeyi unutup, tabi olması kendisi hakkında bir fikir sahibi ediyor bizleri. Kuranda Firavunun yardımcısı Haman idi. Sizi edeple tenzih ederim. Numan Beyi tenzih ederim.  Ayasofyayı tümden ibadete açacaktınız.Sultanahmette cemaat var mı ki? dediniz ama Çamlıca tepesine o çapta camiyi yapıyorsunuz. Cemaati garanti demek ki Dini hassasiyetleri olmayan vatandaşlarımızın hakkı gözetilmedi. Onların hayat görüşlerine karışmadan, yaşamlarına devam etmeleri ve en ufak tedirginlik hissetmemelerini sağlamak sizin görevinizken, bugün dindarlar bile sizden tedirgin.  Osmanlıdan dem vuruyorsunuz, bazı padişahlara benzetiliyorsunuz, güzel ama onlar hiç değilse halkını azarlamadılar. Kendi vezirlerini azarladılar. Neden milletime zülüm ettiniz veya hizmette kusur ettiniz hiç biri biz *Bizansın torunuyuz demedi. Bilge Kağan yazıtlarında Bilge Kağan nezaketlice milletine seslendi* diyordunuz eskiden. Bu konuşmaları sizden Milli Gençlik vakıflarında dinledik. Her konuşmanız tahrik edici. Bir milyon kişi toplarım, sokaklara yüzde elliyi salarım, imajınız beni vatandaş olarak endişelendiriyor. Bari tedbir mi alsak bizde. Meşru müdafaa hakkı, yaşam, vatan hakkı için diye düşünmeye başlayanlara mı katılsak? Her insan gibi Ortadoğuda kardeş kavgasını istemiyoruz. Dostunuz Obamanın bölgemizdeki planlarını (Irak, Libya, Mısır, Suriye...) gördükten sonra, yastığa rahat kafa koyamıyoruz.  Sokaktakiler, iki ağaçtan yola çıktılar ama siz T.Cyi kaldırma girişiminde bulundunuz. Belki de asırlık çınarlar, Barış Mançonun 2023 albümünde dediği gibi bir sembol muydu? Kiliselere, Hristiyan cemaatine gösterdiğiniz emniyeti ve nezaketi İslam dinin mensupları, canlarım Alevi kardeşlerime göstermediniz.  Dediniz ki; Allah soracak; Ey Türkiye Başbakanı Suriyedeki akan kan için ne yaptın? İyi ama Allah size sormayacak mı; Bütün Ortadoğuda akan kana, zalimlerin planına neden ortak oldun, neden BOPa eş başkanı oldun? Tabi Türkiye Başbakanı için. Yoksa şahsi sorgu, seninle Allah arasında, gemicikler falan onu dillendirmiyorum.  Devlet kurumları zaafa uğradı, adaletsizlikler, kayırmalar, kişilerin özel hayatına müdahale. Daha çok endişeliyim Sayın Başbakan. Reyhanlıda 52 kişi şehit oldu. Gözlerimiz Başbakanı aradı. Siz ABDye gitmeyi tercih ettiniz.  Vatandaş biraz şefkat ve saygı istiyor, çok mu? Zor günlerinde Devletin başını yanında görmek istiyor, çok mu? Bak görsel ve yazılı arşivlere - hani Allah yaşatmasın- 17 Ağustos günüydü, Adapazarı yerle bir olmuştu, halk galeyana gelmiş; nerede bu devlet diye bağırıyordu. Mikrofondan bir ses yükseldi: Sevgili vatandaşlarım, nerede bu devlet diyorsunuz, bakın ben buradayım, devletin en başı ben. Halk gözlerinden yaşlar akarak, ortalığı en büyük Türkiye diye sloganlarla, -enkazdaki ölülerini ve yaralılarını unutarak- yabancı basının şaşkın bakışları arasında inlettiler. Bu millet böyle bir millet. Mikrofondaki ses o gün Sayın Süleyman Demirele aitti. Çok mu şey istedi bu millet sizden? Size oy vermeseler bile. Bu seferki başka hava Sayın Başbakan. Başbakan'ım demek içimden gelmiyor, çünkü siz kendi deyiminizle yüzde ellinin, yani size oy verenlerin hizmetkârı, Başbakanısınız. Koltuk hırsı sizi partili Cumhurbaşkanı safsatasına götürmüş. Ne yani sadece bir partinin Cumhurbaşkanı mı olacaksınız? Olmazsa, yarı başbakanlık arayışına girişiyorsunuz. Koltuklar geçicidir Sayın Başbakan. Yine de yaptığınız güzel işlerden ötürü de teşekkür ederiz. Ama siz eleştirilme makamınızdasınız. Biz vatandaşlar olumsuzluklardan endişe duyar, dile getiririz. Balkon konuşmalarınızın yarısını fiiliyata dökseydiniz, bu gün oylarınız sandığınızdan daha fazla olurdu, *yüzde otuzikilere* düşmezdiniz. Neyse daha çok şey var da, endişeliyim vatandaş olarak. Sizi Allah için sevmiyorum, sizden korkmuyorum. Sizi sevmeme bir fırsat tanıyın. Eleştirimi Hz. Ömere yanlış yaparsan seni kılıçlarımızla düzeltiriz. düsturu sayın. İslami hassasiyetle tabi. *Yazar Oktan Keleş*  Yazar Oktan Keleş olarak şunları söylemeliyim; bir kere bu bir halk hareketi olarak başlamıştır. *Üç vilayette, İzmirde özellikle gördüm; yaşlısı, genci MHPlisi, Kemalisti, solcusu hatta öğrenci yurtlarından Altını çiziyorum, yurtlardan. Gençler, sade vatandaşlar, birçok kesim oradaydı. AKPye oy vermişlerden bile hatırı sayılır kişi vardı.*  Tabiî ki marjinal örgütler, falanlar filanlar da cirit atıyorlardı. Ancak bütün bunlar, asla devletin ve milletin bekasını zaafa uğratacak boyutlara ulaşmamalıdır. Yazdık çizdik, coğrafyamızda, bu Şeytani, büyük bir dizayn planıdır. Maalesef AKP hükümeti bu planın bir parçasıdır. Zaten Sayın Başbakan Mecliste kendi söyledi: Büyük Ortadoğu Projesinin eş başkanıyım. Biz bir proje yönetiyoruz, bir rolümüz var. diye. Mezhepsel kutuplaşmayı, Bekir Bozdağın -biz hariç- bazı İslamcıların rüyasında görse hayra yormayacağı Hizbulşeytan demesi, Boğaz Köprüsüne Yavuz isminin mesaj olarak verilmesi, ucuz istihbarat oyunları, CHPliler bombacılarla gitmiş -tasvip edilecek bir şey değil- ama niye MİT uyarmadı. Demek ki biliniyordu da siyasi tuzak mı kuruldu denecek türden toyca faaliyetler. *ABDnin Suriye politikasında bizim dediklerimizin dışında davranılmaması demesi, stratejik derinliğin, stratejik rezilliğe dönmesi, Arap baharını bize örnek göstereceklerinin aşikar olması* bizlere; AKPnin ya basiretsiz veya hiç bir şey bilmeyen kadroların olduğunu gösteriyor. Ya da ABD ve diğer unsurların planını uyguladığını, tabiî ki sonuçlar bize, bir planın rol verilmiş aktörü olduğunu gösteriyor*. Zaten ABD bunu ileride açıklayacak*.  Şimdi ABD itidal çağrısı yapıyor. ABD Dışişleri Bakan'ı Kerry geçenlerde buradaydı, bir şey demiyordu da şimdi niye kendi vatandaşlarına Türkiye ile ilgili uyarı yapıyor? "Erdoğan's Way" yazımız anımsanmalı. http://www.onaltiyildiz.com/haber.php?haber_id=1216 Esada bakış açımız malum, daha önceki yazılarımızda görüşlerimiz mevcut.  Şimdi Türkiyeyi bölme işleminin, rejimin cıvatalarının oynatılması vs. sahte Osmanlıcılıkla zaten belliydi. *AKP için sonun başlangıcı TC amblemlini sökmeye başladığında başladı.* Şimdi birçok dış plan devrede. Erol Elmas İnternet İsyan Raporu yazısında http://www.onaltiyildiz.com/haber.php?haber_id=1825 internetin nasıl kullanıldığını yazmıştı. Ancak gerçek olan tweetler sahtesinden beter. Bir ilçenin AKP Gençlik Başkanı; ananızla ne geldiniz, ananızı da alın gidin, Anıtkabiride yıkarız elhamdülillah vs. ve yandaş kalemlerin kışkırtıcı halleri. Hele bir tane var ki yandaş gazetesinde, köşe yazısında "*Baldırı çıplaklar cami cemaatine sataştı, çapulcular filan." Neyse* Bunlara engel olunmalı asıl provokatörlük budur. Bu yaşananlar iki ağaç meselesi değildir anlayana. Olayları bu kadar basit görmeyin. Başbakanın akıl almayacak tavrı bize şunu veriyor: Bu hükümet, planın bir parçası sonuçlar itibari ile. Yok öyle değilse, herkesi kucaklayıcı bir konuşma ve bozduklarını tamir yoluna gitmeli. Ancak Sayın Cumhurbaşkanımız mesajı aldık dedi. Başbakan hariç, herkes mesajı almış. Bu iş oyuncak değil. Sayın Cumhurbaşkanımız Bakanlar Kurulunu toplamalı. Toplumsal hareketlenmeler şakaya gelmez, her türlü provokasyona açıktır ve durdurulması güçtür. Bakın CHP heyeti Ankarada bazı eylemlere engel olamadılar, iş çığırından çıkarsa Atatürk gelse bu sosyolojik patlamayı durdurması mümkün olmaz. Üstelik emniyet kurumu da zan altında, halkla arasına nefret girmiştir, bu çok yanlıştır. *Bu kadar tahribatı yapan hükümetin başı hala diretiyorsa, bu işte masumiyetlik aranmaz.* Bu yüzden işi Cumhurbaşkanı ele almalıdır. Sonuçta devlet bizimdir. Sevelim sevmeyelim, başbakanlık koltuğu bizim devletin temsil makamı. Başbakanın psikolojisi çok bozuk belli. Cumhurbaşkanlığı ve Başbakanlık arasındaki diyalog devam etmelidir. Şimdi birçok menfaat gurubu ve gizli servis bu hadiseyi kullanmak için uygun ortamı bulmuştur. Çok dikkat edilmeli. Bu işin bir şekilde sonlanmasının yolları vardır ama halka rağmen değil.  *DİKKAT* benim asıl endişem ve uyarım şudur ki, Şeytaniler Türkiyede de Arap coğrafyasındaki isyan planlarının provalarını sahneye koydu. Tabi yönetimin zaaflarını kullanarak. Şöyle böyle bu bir deneme ve ölçümdür.  Devletin tüm kurumları çok dikkatli olmalıdır. Bu ölçümün parametrelerine göre bundan sonra plan yapacaklardır. Ne zaman? *Seçimlere dikkat! CİA, durmadan Türkiyedeki nüfus rakamlarını yayınlıyor. Bu masumane değil! CİA raporları ısrarla, 80.7 milyonsunuz diyor, sıklıkla Türk kamuoyuna ve dünyaya bunları deklare ediyor. TÜİK ise 75.8 milyonuz diyor, Dünya Bankası 73 milyonsunuz diyor, İMF ise 75.8 milyonsunuz diyor.*  Plan şu: *Yerel veya muhtemelen genel seçimlerde 6 milyon gizli, sahte nüfus/ oy çıkabilir havası estirme.* Yani AKP durmadan anketlerde yüzde elliyiz psikolojisini enjekte ediyor. Oylarında düşüş olmayınca, zaten böyleydi anketler diyecek. CİA ise bakın AKP seçimlerde fazla oy kullandırdı havasını Türkiyeye yayarsa, işte o zaman kan gövdeyi götürür. Bu son yapılan provayı/ölçümü seçimlere hazırlıyor olabilirler dikkat. Acaba bazı anket şirketlerinin ABD ila bağlantısı var mı?  Seçim şaibesini bu ülke kaldırmaz. Asıl sokağın sahipleri, o gün sokakta olursa, ön alınamaz. Şimdiden dijital seçimden vazgeçilmeli ve eski mürekkep usule geçilmeli. Bugün kamuoyunda ve halkın nezdinde hızla oy kaybeden AKP, iddia ettiği oyları gerçektende alırsa, ve bu şaibe planları engellenmezse, o zaman Türk vatanı iç kargaşaya döner. AKP seçim şaibesi yapacak diye bir şey yok yanlış anlaşılmasın. Dijital sistemi kontrol eden ABD, AKPnin oylarını yüksek gösterip, sonra da bakın AKP şaibe yaptı diye yayarsa dikkat edilmeli. Bundan önce de yapıp yapmadığı bu sistemde belli değil. Bu yüzden seçimler eski usul ile şaibeye mahal kalmayacak şekilde yapılmalı.  Bu sıralar gündemi değiştirmek için Şeytani planlar olabilir. Havadaki kuşlara dikkat etmek lazım.  Bugünden sonra Gezi Parkı hadisesi hal yoluna, demokratik bir şekilde konulması elzemdir.  Kıymetli gönüldaşlarım; Biz bir milletiz, siyasi ideolojiler bizi bölmemeli, birliğimiz beraberliğimizi bozulmamalı. Bu vatan bizim. Bir kitabımda yazmıştım; 12 Eylül zamanı deselerdi ki; Merhum Başbuğ Türkeşle, merhum Ecevit koalisyon kuracak kim inanırdı ? Rüyada görülmezdi ama yıllar sonra koalisyon kurdular. Olan millete oldu.  Siyasileri, bazılarının yaptığı gibi her şey sanmayın. Ölçüsüz anlam yüklemeyin.  Tepkimizi ortaya koyalım, meydanlara çıkalım, halkımızın Gezi Parkı eylemlerini alkışlıyorum. Ancak aklı selimimizi diri tutalım. TSK ve Emniyet bizim kurumlarımızdır. Bunlara her zaman ihtiyacımız var, hatalar elbette cezasız kalmaz. Daha çook başbakan göreceğiz meraklanmayın. Tayyip Beyin rahmetli Erbakana yaptığının aynısını, en güvendiği adamları KENDİSİNE yapacak. AKPnin içinde çok rahatsız olanlar da var.  *2014te konjonktür değişiyor sözümü yineliyorum*. Elbette Ak Partinin yaptığı hukuksuz her şeyin, hukuk önünde, hesabı sorulacaktır. *TÜRK MİLLETİNİN SABRI TEST EDİLMEMELİDİR.* Planlar tutmayacaktır, endişelenmeyin, ancak uyanık olun. SORANLARA TÜRK DEVLETİ AYAKTADIR. BU DEVLETi iki tane BOPçu kurmadı ki, iki tane BOPçu yıksın.  
 Saygılarımla.  
* Oktan Keleş*  [email protected] [email protected] 
04.06.2013

----------

